# Tribute 650 Rear Box



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi everyone, found y'all on google. Picking up my long awaited Tribute 650 from Danum once the cab air con has been fitted and other goodies - thats if they have not all been burnt at the stake following the Salem style hysteria :wink: 

Has anyone fitted a Fiamma Rear Ultra Box ? if so which model please. I guess the 180 (80cm wide) will fit but I would like to put on the largest possible ie 320 at 1m wide or even the 360 at 1.47m. Danum do not carry them as stock so I need to tell them which one to order and the only 650 they have received so far is Otto's, Hi Otto. I guess there will be different considerations on the 550 as it has the window in the door which the box would need to go on.

Any help or even measurements would be appreciated. I will be fitting it to the 200 DJ Bike Carrier and may even remove the ladder -Thanks


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Hi Tribute_650,
There have been a lot of adverse comments about the 650, including some from me, but Danum are dealing with it now.
I probably over-reacted for a number of reasons, but all in all it's no worse than some at £45,000.
I'm pretty sure you will be well pleased with the van, and with Danum service.
I have a Fiamma bike rack fitted by Danum, and I plan to get a back box or cargo bag.
I think the 350 or 360 will fit, but bear in mind that the door has to take all the weight.
I agree that the ladder is largely superfluous and I had considered fabricating a box that would fit on the brackets
I wouldn't need the bike rack then, but it's food for thought.
One minor consideration: -
In order to get at the table on the 650 you have to go outside because you would need the dexterity of the Artful Dodger and fingers like Rachmaninov to open it from the inside.
From experience you only forget the rack is there twice.
Day 1 dinnertime - when you open the door into your forehead, and stumble blindly around while the wife is shouting ‘where are you with the b****** table?'
Day 1after dinner - when you close it and put a divot in your temple
Oh – and NEVER open the door to 180 degrees or the rack will dent the rear corner of the van


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Tribute 650 and Otto
I had almost decided to go down the same route as you guys though mine is the smaller 550.
However, for better or worse, I am trying another solution. I have ordered a Thule Top Box which will be fitted on the top offside of my van, between the two roof vents. The box ordered is a new one, Thule Pacific (or Ocean) 100, which is quite streamlined, with right side opening.
I have also purchased at a good price (thanks Price Drop TV) a telescopic ladder whichs extends from 68cm to 3.2m. This sits niceley astride the upraised bottom section of the existing rear ladder using straps and a cycle lock. and on site I will use this to access my box from the side (after padding the ladder of course).
The Thule box is about 139cm long (The next longest was fractionally too long to allow both vents to open) but should take my reclining loungers and other bits and pieces.
The 650 would I think have more space between the roof vents for a longer box, and of course there are roof bars already fitted to take the box.
I felt that a rear opening box would be too far forward due to the rear kitchen roof vent and I did not fancy climbing on the roof.
When I was looking at the back box option the guy at Chelston quoted me for the rack plus the Fiamma 360, so he thought that the overlapping box would be ok.
FWIW
Paul


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Many Thanks Gents and thanks for the pics otto. What is the width of the rear door please and the height off the floor of the door handle? as I guess thats as low as you can go with the box? The box has an optional "wall mounting " bracket saving the need for the bike rack but Danum have told me it will not fit the ducato as the doors are not square, they look quite square in the pics.

The roof box sounds a good idea for stuff that can be lifted with one hand, allowing the other to climb the ladder, I will think about that as well but instinctively I wish to keep the van as low as possible due to height restrictions in many places.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi Otto......you have the same rack as me, but I have removed the cycle rails and intend to fit an Ultra 180 box. That way I will still be able to use the back doors. 

I take it that I can still fit the Ultra box once the cycle rails are removed ?


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Hi Gentlemen,

Thanks for the tips.

I think I'll stick to a removable back box or cargo back/bag/whatever.

The Fiamma Cargo thingy should be big enough to take folding chairs, barbie, and other assorted junk.

What do you guys do with bedding, because thats the single biggest user of space. We used the over cab, but it was a bit tight, the deep locker by the cooker (not on the 550) and the storage under the single seat.
Kept food to a minimum, but wanted to buy stuff where we camped in any case.
Hanging clothes obviously in wardrobe and shoes in the little cabinet under the settee.
Casual wear over the fridge and smalls obviously in the 'Small' cupboards.

Oh - and my clothes went in the glove box.

I like Oldenstars idea of the top box though, but I'm having no wife of mine scrawming about on ladders.

I still think we all made the right choice van-wise; and we should organise a meet and then do like the Harley Davidsons and trawl them through a seaside town. (but ask Trigano to pay for the site in return for the publicity).

O.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I believe that is what you do Badger to fit the box


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Thank you grumpy.....still looking for a 180 ultra box.

Otto we use sleeping bags and they just fit (with a push) the overcab cupboard.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

badger said:


> Hi Otto......you have the same rack as me, but I have removed the cycle rails and intend to fit an Ultra 180 box. That way I will still be able to use the back doors.
> 
> I take it that I can still fit the Ultra box once the cycle rails are removed ?


I removed the rails from my rack to fit the Ultra 180 and I had to put a 1/2 in piece of wood in its place as a spacer otherwise the corner angle brackets fouled the box.

pete


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Peejay....I will remember that......

ps sorry to hijack the thread....


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

*Back box*

Sorry Badger for delay in response.
I didn't want to give inaccurate info.

I'm told that the cycle rails come off the current rack, and the back box then fits with clamps to the rack.

I ordered the Cargo Back because it seems to have a generous capacity. It looks like the rails have to be retained.

The back boxes look good but I'm not sure that the internal dimensions would suit our requierments, and they won't stretch.

O


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Otto,
I thought about the cargo bag but I was told by friend about the occasion he had one slit open and the contents stolen ! 

Cheers


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Just had a thought !

Has anyone fitted a carrier and / or box to the "non opening first" door, the one on the left without the handle ?

I was wondering if I kept the box width the same as the door and removed the Tributes ladder then regular access to the rear would not be hampered by the kit. 

As I am still awaiting delivery so could someone please measure the width of the rear door to see if this is possible, ie is it 80cm or less.. I guess the Ducato 15 will have the same size door- Many Thanks

Also has anyone used the £29 box hanging bracket instead of the £180 carrier?

Cheers Paul


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Tribute_650 said:


> Just had a thought !
> 
> Has anyone fitted a carrier and / or box to the "non opening first" door, the one on the left without the handle ?
> 
> ...


Yes, shouldn't be a problem, I did this with my old Symphony.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-257802-backbox180.html#257802

pete


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks Peejay, Thats perfect and in your thread Oldenstar gives the van door width as 80cm, how good is that!

The Ultra Box 180 will fit as in your pic and I may go for the mounting bracket and save £160 if the ladders come off and the holes can be reused, I don't really want to drill the new van... saying that I understand that if the clip-on cyclerack is not fixed also with bolts it can be removed and stolen along with the box and contents, is this correct?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> I understand that if the clip-on cyclerack is not fixed also with bolts it can be removed and stolen along with the box and contents, is this correct?


No idea about security of the clip on rack but I would recommend you don't put anything valuable in the backbox itself, the fiamma locks are pretty poor security wise. 
Do a search using "fiamma + locks" and you'll see what i mean.

pete


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks Pete, Wow what a site this is, I have been a member only a couple of days but have learnt so much! 

It's certainly worth putting a strap around or even a chain and lock. I need to carry a wheelchair in it which I certainly do not want to be stolen or bounce into another vehicle.

As anyone a view on which boxes are best security wise?


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I have just had the cycle rack fitted and I asked the fitter about security by it being bolted on. It took him a good hour to fit it without drilling holes to secure it.As he put it if they want to spend that time getting it off they must be in a bad way.Al;so remember the brackets go inside the hinge area of the doors which gives them further problems.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

That sounds reassuring grumpyman but I wonder if it would take an hour if they were not as careful as the fitter about damaging things. Reading posts it looks like the box is the major security / safety risk. I can not find anyone loosing the rack when I have done a search.

It was the Fiamma dealer that suggested security bolts as does their site

http://www.fiammastore.com/Bikes_Minivans.htm

I personally do not wish to drill the rear door and I think I will risk it unless anyone thinks its a genuine problem.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

